# JD2305 Loader



## 32Magnum (Jul 30, 2010)

Good Morning
The last few weeks when I use my loader which is all the time the lever seems to get stuck at least once. It is a solid hard stuck. It's for the up and down control. I sprayed up the linkage but still seams to do it. Is there anything internally that would get stuck solid. I will ignore it for just a few minutes then it works fine again. I've tried shutting it down and letting it sit and it will still be hard, then it just works again. I haven't yet taken the front cover off under the seat to check the linkage other than to spray it up. The up/down looks straight forward in and out. 
Any ideas?


----------

